# Float hunting



## cast&blast (Sep 14, 2009)

What is the definition of the term "float hunting" and what are the rights of sportsman to Michigans lakes, rivers, streams and other waterways?


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

"Float Hunting" means that you are floating down a stream, or paddling or rowing a boat in a lake or pond while looking for game to harvest. Only when the lake, pond, or stream is located with public land on all or a portion of a lake or pond, or in the case of a stream, on both sides of the stream, is it legal to "float hunt" without permission from the landowner. In the case of private land along a stream, permission must be obtained from landowners on both sides of the stream.


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

Float hunting is just that ... To float down a river and hunt.

Brief explanation:

Hunting and Trapping are the exclusive land owners rights under the Riparian Laws. 


So to float hunt a section of river you would need:

A-permission from riparian land owner

or

B-The adjacent land is public and open to hunting.


For a LOT more information please read the following:
http://www.michigan.gov/documents/Water97e_142928_7.pdf


----------

